# Cannot open html files



## shortcake (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a student video disk for a class I'm taking online (GO! for Microsoft Office). The videos are in html format, and a week ago, I was able to open and view them. Now, the disk autoruns, and I can view the list of videos on the disk; however, when I click on a video to watch it, I get this message - "cannot locate the application for this file type". If I go into the disk folder, right click on one of the files, and click "open with", it shows Internet Explorer as the recommended application to open with. If I click ok, it then opens a window, but it's just blank. I don't get the error message this way, but it still won't play the video.

Windows 7 (64 bit)
Internet Explorer 9

Thanks for any assistance you can be.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

html is for webpages. There may be video links embedded in the webpage or links to the videos, but the html files are not the videos.

With that said, I would expect something has changed one or some the file associations. See the following links:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2630-default-programs-set-programs-default-associations.html

http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/file-asso-fixes-for-windows-7/


----------



## shortcake (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you. I used the winhelponline and was successful in fixing the file associations for html. The videos now play.


----------

